# Diseño de un filtro para evitar interferencias en las tv de mi vecino por mi radio cb



## radio antena (Jun 3, 2012)

como estan espero que bien tengo la inquietud de fabricar un filtro para evitar la interferencia de mi radio hf a mis vecinos cercanos quien tiene un circuito que me pueda suministrar de antemanos gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2012)

son las armónicas de tu radio vhf ,no se si existe filtro para eso,si el equipo es casero puedes mejorar el blindaje para que no emita tantas armónicas


----------



## radio antena (Jun 3, 2012)

ok hola  julien, no no es casero es de fabricacion original es el ts 690s de kemwood y si existen los filtros pero son originales hay en el mercado solo quiero yo mismo fabricarlos tengo varios diseño pero estoy vuscando el que me da mejor resultados. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2012)

material de lectura quizás sea de utilidad
http://www.lu1cgb.com.ar/filtro_de_vhf.htm
saludos


----------



## radio antena (Jun 3, 2012)

muy bueno dicho circuito pero es de fm lo tendre en mente cuando haga un transmisor de fm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2012)

pero sirve para vfh ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ según el autor,aunque ay lo usa en 100mhz
bienvenido al foro ¡¡¡


----------



## miguelus (Jun 3, 2012)

Buenos días.
El filtro que se trata en el enlace  de El-Rey-Julian es un  filtro "Noch" para la banda de FM y lo que se pretende es evitar que las estaciones Comerciales de FM interfieran en nuestros receptores de VHF.
Lo que necesita radio antena es un filtro Pasa Bajos con corte en 30Mhz, esto es algo muy sencillo de diseñar, aconsejo que se baje el programa RFsim99 (es gratuito), con él puede diseñar el filtro y las bobinas, lo puede simular y adaptarlo a su gusto.
Una vez diseñado y simulado le funcionará perfectamente.
Programa muy recomendable, fiable, y fácil de utilizar.

http://electroschematics.com/835/rfsim99-download/

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2012)

su majestad agradece el enlace¡¡¡ todos los días se aprende algo nuevo,
ni sabia que existían esos filtros
muchas gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2012)

Qué tipo de interferencia causás?
Como es la antena y la conexión entre el equipo y la antena?
Tenés una buena toma de tierra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Qué tipo de interferencia causás?
> Como es la antena y la conexión entre el equipo y la antena?
> Tenés una buena toma de tierra?



Y agrego ¿ Que potencia estas aplicando a la antena ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

y yo agrego la ultima y menos significativa a que altura esta la antena, porque yo me mande una un dia que mamamia.


----------

